# ivf abroad ???



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

hi everyone, 

im new to the ivf board got told today that ivf is my next step after 2 failed iuis !!! completely gutted i cant afford uk prices easily will be lucky if can afford one a year. been thinking about going abroad, has anyone else done, doing, or knows of anyone that has gone abroad ?? if they have been successful and where 

thanks ladies hope your all ok. xx


----------



## Assamaam (May 9, 2014)

Hi Jade.

I've not been abroad myself but I know someone who went to Dogus clinic in Cyprus and got pregnant on her first cycle. She enjoyed going there and they charged her in euro so it turned out to be much cheaper than doing it in the UK. They seem to have really high success rates there as well. When I looked on the website it was over 80%. But i'm sure I saw a Dogus thread flying about somewhere so one of the ladies on there should be able to tell you.


----------



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

thank you so much for the quick reply assamaam. will look the site up but it sounds great.  xx


----------



## oscar13 (Dec 25, 2014)

There is also a serum thread, the clinic is in athens and have read lots of positive things about it.

Good luck x


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi jade I went to serum in athens and can defiantly recommend them,I found them great,it's a small clinic but they are all so friendly and treat you as an individual not put you on the same protocol as everyone else which is what I found it seems to be like in the uk.i really enjoyed it there and loved how gently I was stimmed as over here they kept upping and Downing my dose.there they just kept me on the same low dose and think I was only stimming for 7 or 8 days.the treatment is defiantly cheaper.they do one cycle for 3000euro or two for 4000 euro if I remember correctly then you have drug prices on top of that.flights can be good prices too if you pick a good time to go 
Good luck with everything  xx


----------



## Silver star (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey , sorry your IUI's did not work, but keep the faith ! 

You can see in my signature what I've done ( loads ) 

After 3 BFN at serum we went to zita west for a bit of a fertility MOT , they told us to go the cube in Prague , I was a bit apprehensive at 1st as serum has so much going on , and you can find loads of info about them on hear , and not much about the cube, but we went .......... 
And now I'm  17 weeks preg with TWINS !! 

So don't give up , going abroad seems like a 'big deal' but by the time your booking flights and hotels your so in the swing of it you just get on with it . 

I would also say if a clinic dose not give you a BFP by cycle 2 then move on , I gave serum 3 cycles and 2 hysos , I should of form to the cube sooner , 

All the best x


----------



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

thank you for the replies, there is so much to take it think im going to have a look at all the different places on line and chat the oh tonight about it. i think the way forward is abroad as its in out price range...i know there is no price for a child but why does it have to cost so much when you cant have them. xx


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Although I love Greece, the czech clinics are way cheaper so you should check those threads out, too!


----------



## Silver star (Aug 13, 2012)

LuckyE , that's so true AND when you go to Greece you can get seduce by the 'holiday vibe' and forget your there to get a BFP ! 

Sorry your OTD was Mother's Day jade , must of been a real downer xxx


----------



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mothers day for otd was the worst thing ever I spent most of the day crying and in a mood. 
Was Jut reading a few pages on the threads and everyone sounds soo positive it's amazing. I feel so over whelmed by it all,never thought at 24 I would be going through this.  I will check them Czech ones too, I think I would treat it as a holiday too. I went abroad for an op 2 years ago as it was great sooo much better than UK and cheaper. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your bfn 

There was a thread a few months ago about treatment abroad that might be useful, it's on the Useful Threads thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.0

We have one embie left of ice and looking at going abroad for a fresh cycle. We are looking at Czech Republic, but also now looking at Norway (although it's an expensive country it has strangely good priced treatment and the accommodation isn't too expensive), and have considered Greece, Poland, and Northern Cyprus.

Just remember that when looking at stats they will all mean different things. Some will quote stats as after 3 cycles, some it's per embryo transfer, some it's for positive pregnancy tests (others will be for live birth or heart beat scan) and some it's for donor embryos. It's a bit of a mine field!

Good luck whatever you decide and definitely check out the International threads, there are some really useful posts on there, but like Silver Star said - not all good clinics have active threads so don't let that cloud your judgement too much xxx


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there

jadeX0X0, I know what you are talking about. After my 4 failed ivf cycles in Spain I understand your doubts about money. We`ve spent so much money. And now when I am thinking of keeping on trying I take into consideration the financial part of the question. I have not made a choice yet what to do next: another egg donation or surrogacy. Because I am feeling kind of desperate about all this stuff. But in any case to undergo any further fertility treatment I am  considering Eastern Europe. I heard a lot of good reviews of clinics over there. And they are priced well. Much better than in Western Europe or in the USA.  When I was comparing prices in Spain and Ukraine for the egg donation, I was a bit surprised. It is like three times cheaper… While success rates are higher. Well, there are some countries which seem to be really good for fertility treatments and not that expensive. I started to look into the Ukraine to undergo any kind of procedures concernins infertility Xxx


----------



## 2naughtydogs (Dec 30, 2013)

I went to Dogus too. While there at the end of February we met another couple having their transfer at the same time. We are now both pregnant at 42!


----------



## ZM (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, 

I went to Embio in Athens, after an unsuccessful attempt in the UK. We panicked when it didn't work the first time, we were completely gutted, since it was our only chance. The prices of IVF in the UK were just unthinkable... we had some money saved for a holiday, so we delayed it whilst we saved more, and went to Greece for the IVF, and holiday too. 

It was a lovely clinic, and they tailored the treatment to our needs. They just made everything massively simple, took the stress out of everything which was great because I worked right up to the day we flew out. They sent an email with all the tests/scans we'd need and when, travelling information, etc. 

We're going back there for another round in April, trying for number two 
Good luck!! 
xxx


----------

